# Panoramafotos in Photoshop bearbeiten



## schnarnd (20. März 2004)

Also ich war in Berlin letztes Jahr und habe ein paar schöne Fotos gemacht.Genau wie das unten angehängte Panorama Bild(Also das Bild hab ich mit nem Panorama-Programm gemacht).Ihr seht bestimmt schon worum es geht.Ich schaff es nicht(auch nicht mit dem Abwedler) das Bild einheitlich in der Helligkeit zu gestalten.Außerdem sind die Ränder nicht gut gelungen.Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diese Probleme lösen kann?
Also danke im Vorraus.


----------



## layla (20. März 2004)

Schau mal ein paar Beiträge weiter runter so ein ähnliches Problem gabs mit 2 Frauen Fotos.


----------

